# Salt Fork Today



## Sr.Jigger (Feb 17, 2005)

4th time out and still no good....
Bank Fished Saltfork today at several of my go-to spring Crappie hot spots.
They were (not-so hot) to say the least. In 3 1/2 hour's and 4 good spot's only 2 dink Crappie. It was a real good looking day, nice light breeze, warming sun, steady barometric, good water level, not to muddy and not crap taking a minnow or jig.

Just can't seem to have the luck of others I read about. There was no surface flipping splash's of active fish I normally see this time of year. Just DEAD....

Should have went turkey hunting !!!! Can't find any morels yet either big enough to pick.


----------



## BABS (Feb 4, 2005)

Good report. I will be out Friday afternoon and let you know if I have any luck.


----------



## Forker (May 5, 2011)

I'm counting on you guys to eventually say something good about the fishing there.


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

Jigger, I was there bank fishing on 04/22/13 and did pretty good. Got 9 Saugeyes, several White Bass and lots of Channel cats. Missed too many bites to count also. Dragging jigs with Bass minnows was the key to fishing. 4 of the Saugeyes were 16-17 inches. Threw the others back to grow some more. Strange thing was, I never got 1 single Crappie.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

nice tim! i assume the eyes were shallow??? i will be there fri-sun..all fish i marked or caught in the last 3 trips were in the river channel, 22'-36' deep. NOTHING in shallow that we could tell...hope to find some eyes and a decent crappie bite! with all the time we have put in there, it has to improve!!! a few great trips last fall but not much since


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

Wave, they were anywhere from 4-8 fow. That is until the sun hit the water for a bit then they were gone!!! I got there just about daylight and it was on from the 1st cast!!!


----------



## ironhead550 (May 15, 2011)

we went out yesterday, the bite was not very aggressive. caught five saugeye. lost won at the boat i know was atleast seven lbs. i picked him up off the sypress point infront of the kimbolten ramp. in about five ft. and then my buddy caught one just off the break of the point in forteen fow. with in minutes of eachother his was about eighteen in. pop jigging vmc fire skirts tipped with minnows. i blame it on them just getting done spawning and the full moon. we have had the last three nights. the bite was slow. and not real aggresive...?


----------

